# Headed to pcb with kayak in tow.



## Papercuts (Jun 6, 2012)

Headed to the panama city sat morn and stayimg toll sunday. Really wanna catch somthing decent. Would it be worth it to surf fish in the yak or go somewhere else in it. I read krazywaynes post about the surf fishing not being great there. Any info would be great.  Im sure it wouldnt be to wise to try and fiah the pier in a kayak. Lol. I could see people getting mad. 

Do i need to use a heavy leader for fishing off the pier.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2012)

You could get out and "troll" live bait and catch kings and who knows what else off the beach. Just stay out about like the end of the piers. 

And no not really a heavy leader. 7 strand wire in the somewhere in the 20lb range works just fine for kings. If targeting spanish, 40-60lb flourocarbon will do the trick.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 6, 2012)

You could go down to the west end and put in in lake powell.  Go to the cut and if it is open just go out a couple of hundred yards and you are over live bottom; if the cut is closed, it is only a 50 ft drag at most.  You could get kings, red snapper, red grouper, just about anything you wanted to catch over the bottom.  Lake powell has trout, reds, pompano, flounder, bluefish and I have caught some nice ling/cobia in it at times (have fished lake powell since the 70s).  There is a ramp just before the bypass/back beach road ends on the west end of the county, you will see the signs.


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just the mind of info i needed. Made me smile. I have never had much luck off the beach and figured i would take the ual to gain some distance.


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 7, 2012)

Will berkley gulp shrimp be good to use.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 7, 2012)

I have friends that park in the East section of the County Pier lot and drag their yaks to the water from there. Stay 200 yards or so off the pier and go out about 1/4 mile past the end. They have been catching Kings, BFT, Mahi and the occassional Sailfish.


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Starting to feel like my 30 series quatum mite be to small. Is 20 ln big game gonna be fine or should i put 50 lb braid on.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 7, 2012)

Check out Sam from GKF, he is a PC kayak fishing rockstar!

http://www.atlantakayakfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=13587


----------



## wss277 (Jun 7, 2012)

20lb should be fine for trolling, you don't have much reel drag because the fish will pull you kayak.  Make sure to use the rod to keep the front of the kayak moving foreward as the fish pulls.  Bottomfishing use braid 50 with florocarbon 50 leader.


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 7, 2012)

So bottom fishing would be with the gulp shrimp on a jig head. Should i use the small or big shrimp. I just bought a subuki rig so maybe i can catch my own bait by the pier.


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 10, 2012)

Two words for ya. Nasty weather. Looks decent this mornimg. Hoping to get on water soon.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 11, 2012)

Papercuts said:


> Two words for ya. Nasty weather. Looks decent this mornimg. Hoping to get on water soon.



They are KILLING fish off the pier. Get out there if the weather is still nasty. If unsure what to do on pier ask questions, the guys are all friendly and do not mind helping.


----------



## MagSPot (Jun 11, 2012)

what guys are friendly must be some new ones i am there all the time


----------



## panfried0419 (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be hitting Lake Powell aka Phillips Inlet. Good trout population. Far west PCB. We stay at Pinnacle Port but you can put in at State Park. Some good reds and flounder.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

If you've never fished offshore with a kayak before, be careful and take a friend.  I caught my biggest kingfish (about 35 pounds) off a kayak in PCB...but if something goes wrong, it can go bad in a hurry.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 14, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> what guys are friendly must be some new ones i am there all the time



Have you ever tried takling to the guys out there? I fish both piers a lot and see very few people that are not willing to help others out.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 14, 2012)

robertyb said:


> Have you ever tried takling to the guys out there? I fish both piers a lot and see very few people that are not willing to help others out.



X2. I have had the pleasure of sharing the rail with Bob, Terry (Tboy), and many of the locals and I have never once had an unpleasant experience. They are willing to share knowledge, tips, you name it!


----------



## MagSPot (Jun 15, 2012)

just a few of older guys just dont seem like they like people there. cant blame them though some people just get in way and cause mess. The pier at pier park has more younger people that fish it little more laid back there


----------



## MagSPot (Jun 15, 2012)

me personally have not had a unpleasant experiences but i have seen rods broken lines cut and harsh words exchanged. But i am there all the time.


----------



## centerc (Jun 17, 2012)

Try st andrews park jetties


----------

